# What insurance companies insure rideshare drivers?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm with Progressive right now but I'm looking to switch. I'm in Maryland. Is Erie my other option?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Allstate


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Allstate matches your deductible too, so you don’t have to have Uber’s and lyfts $2500 deductible


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just another view... I purposefully set my deductibles to $2500. It lowers your rates. The notion is it will be the other guy that screws up. If the other guy has insurance that pays for the accident. If the other guy does not have insurance, that is why I also carry an uninsured motorist rider AND the "Collision deductible waiver".

The Collision deductible waiver rider means that you don't have to pay the deductible if an idiot with no insurance hits you. Although I was recently told that only California offers this.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Progressive does rideshare. I had progressive for 15 years until they raised my insurance due to medical in michigan.
It went from 85 monthly to 570 ! Triple aaa does rideshare. 
Progressive was 27 month for extra. Triple a is 43


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Edit i did win a credit reversal progressive for putting 500 on my credit report . They insisted i pay my balance for the remaining time my policy ended . I end up winning the dispute and its off my credit report. Progressive still sends me bills for 500 lol. Why do i have to pay 500 when it was 89 and i called and canceled .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

State Farm, if you only do RS part-time that is. Well, in Calif. Not sure other states have same restriction.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Part time is the loop hole lol. I called them up. I'd rather be safe without the boundaries. 



SHalester said:


> State Farm, if you only do RS part-time that is. Well, in Calif. Not sure other states have same restriction.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is triple aaa not a full insurance company but more for elderly?



kingcorey321 said:


> Progressive does rideshare. I had progressive for 15 years until they raised my insurance due to medical in michigan.
> It went from 85 monthly to 570 ! Triple aaa does rideshare.
> Progressive was 27 month for extra. Triple a is 43


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

But that would mean that any collision sets one up 2500 for a fender bender?



_Tron_ said:


> Just another view... I purposefully set my deductibles to $2500. It lowers your rates. The notion is it will be the other guy that screws up. If the other guy has insurance that pays for the accident. If the other guy does not have insurance, that is why I also carry an uninsured motorist rider AND the "Collision deductible waiver".
> 
> The Collision deductible waiver rider means that you don't have to pay the deductible if an idiot with no insurance hits you. Although I was recently told that only California offers this.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Automatically?

But 2500 would mean the car had to be totalled? My deductible was always 500 forever. It was adequate. 



NicFit said:


> Allstate matches your deductible too, so you don’t have to have Uber’s and lyfts $2500 deductible


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is Erie insurance nationwide or is it only in select states?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm with Progressive right now but I'm looking to switch. I'm in Maryland. Is Erie my other option?


Call an independent agent in your state and ask them for your options. I have found my independent agent can get me better deals, and more discounts. He also knows I price shop every year, it keeps him honest.

Even if you opt not to go through the independent agent at least you will have a lost of companies that you can contact directly.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Automatically?
> 
> But 2500 would mean the car had to be totalled? My deductible was always 500 forever. It was adequate.


I don’t know the process, I think you have to contact both Uber’s insurance and Allstate, eventually Allstate will match the deductible after Uber pays I assume, so you’ll probably get the first check from Uber with a $2500 deductible then Allstate will give you a $2000 check assuming you have a $500 deductible. In the end you’ll pay only the $500 deductible if you have Allstate


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Part time is the loop hole lol.


nope, it's their policy. AND I'm fine with it since I only 'dabble' anyway.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I see. This is when filing a claim after an accident right?



NicFit said:


> I don’t know the process, I think you have to contact both Uber’s insurance and Allstate, eventually Allstate will match the deductible after Uber pays I assume, so you’ll probably get the first check from Uber with a $2500 deductible then Allstate will give you a $2000 check assuming you have a $500 deductible. In the end you’ll pay only the $500 deductible if you have Allstate


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I see. This is when filing a claim after an accident right?


I don’t know the process, I haven’t had to use it, the only time I had to make a claim both Uber and Allstate deductible was $1000, right now I have a $500 deductible with Allstate but I think I’m going to not test how it works. If you want more information on how it works then you’d have to call Allstate and find out. I’m guessing at how it works, not knowing first hand of the exact process. I don’t think the two companies talk to each other so you’ll have to call both when you have an accident and find out how to do it right, probably after the accident you’ll have to start making calls, if you try before I don’t think it’s considered an accident


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

State Farm. I have my home insurance through them so I got a good deal. Even though I probably will not do rideshare again, I don't think I'll change my insurance parameters anytime soon. It is great coverage.


----------

